# Potato flake bread starter



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Potato Flake bread starter 

To make starter:
Mix together in a jar, 1 cup warm water (around 100 F) and a package of yeast which is 2 1/4 teaspoons. Rapid rise is best, but you can use either. Add 1/2 cup sugar and 3 Tablespoons potato flakes or instant potatoes (same thing). Stir well to combine and let set out of refrigeration for 12 hours or overnight. Should start fermenting. Put in refrigerator for a couple days loosely covered stirring a few times each day and then start feeding it after the 2nd day. Tightly covered will kill your starter because the yeast and sugar have an eating frenzy.

To feed:
To 1 cup starter add:
3 Tablespoons instant potato flakes
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup warm water

Mix well and let sit out uncovered for 12 hours or overnight.

Remove 1 cup of starter (to make bread) and return the rest of starter to the refrigerator, loosely covered.
Feed every 3 - 5 days

Bread Recipe:
to one cup starter
1/2 cup oil
1/2 sugar
1 Tablespoon salt
1 1/2 cups warm water (around 110 F)
Mix well and add
6 cups flour

After mixing, let rise for 12 hours or until doubled.
Punch down and divide into two parts. Knead each one on a floured surface. Shape into loaves and put in pans. Let rise 6 - 12 hours or until doubled in size.
Bake at 350 F for about 30 minutes.


----------

